# Massive landscape : D



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Some people may have already seen it on my facebook page, but I am currently working on a piece that is _literally_ two by two and a halve meter. 
I've worked relatively big before, but not even close to this size, to I'm pretty excited.

Sadly, the picture I took of it turned out quite crappy. Next time I'm working on it (will be after the holidays though) I'll take better pictures :')

https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...84_1146074402076190_3088472909895201205_o.jpg

This one is slightly better and mostly to show how huge it is. Or how tiny I am in comparison.

https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...19_1146074405409523_8084448014036869674_o.jpg

The pictures are in link because they turned out a bit sizey.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the sky and the water falls. This is coming out really nice.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I thought it was this tiny picture until I saw the picture of you by it...wow that's big!! I only dream of creating something that size. It's beautiful!!

"Liked" your Facebook page


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, the picture is really misleading xD That was also why I asked a friend to take the second one with me on it :') And thanks!


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice project SuddenLife, I was wondering why did you painted it on paper (canvas whatever) why not on the very wall it self?
When I have big idea, I go big all way long...


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you ^^ Well, it's at school, and although my teacher thought it would be a great idea to personalize the classroom a bit, the direction of the school would have been less pleased if we did that :')

However, I do actually have an assignment coming up where I get to paint a wall, but I'll post pictures of that once I actually get started.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I started a business years ago and we built a dog boarding kennel. We wanted to make it a little more dog resort like so I painted murals of furniture on the walls of the 'suites' where the dogs stay. This was in 2003 and those pictures are still there. We no longer own the business we sold it to my oldest son in 2011. 

Painting murals is really fun. This was before I got into painting as a hobby.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is *REALLY* big.. and *REALLY GOOD*! Great job Sis!

D


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! : D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Great job!!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you so much ^_^


----------

